# Dextrose



## missshiznit (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know a billing code for Dextrose 50? One of my docs gave this drug and I cannot find a code for it.

Lisa P


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 26, 2009)

Per the HCPCS book when you look up Dextrose in the index they direct you to S5010-S5014, J7042, J7060, and J7070. You'll have to look them up to see which one is the best to use


----------



## TheresaL (Oct 18, 2011)

*Dextrose 50% hcpcs code????????*

I have an encounter that the doctor gave  Dextrose 50% Bristoject 50ml ampule
I cannot find a code for this medication.  Thanks for your help in completing this encounter


----------



## DocAssist (May 4, 2015)

*D50 (Dextrose 50)*

Did anyone figure out an answer to the question on how to bill for the D50 IV push. The codes in the HCPCS listed for Dextrose do not fit the description for this medication. This is a syringe that is kept on Crash Carts.


----------

